# Little Miami River plant



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I was browsing through my photo trip on the Little Miami and found this colorful plant. Any idea what this is? It wasn't prolific like Ludwigia sp., just a few stems here and there on the river bed.










If it's aquatic and display this color, it could be interesting in the aquarium.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ammannia coccinea_. It should grow a bit submersed but will only regrow one new stem from the stump and never any side shoots from the nodes. Unfortunately, not a good aquarium plant. But I guess you could try, as you never really know, even with stuff that's been tried before.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks.


----------

